# Dukesgarth



## Killie

Firstly I do not know much about the jargon regarding shipping so I apologise in advance if I use the wrong terms.
I'm looking for some info on the Dukesgarth which I believe was a grain carrier etc.

I have a friend who worked on that ship early to mid 70's who has only one photo (poor quality) of the Dukegarth. I have managed to get 3 photos off the net and made quite good quality prints from them to present to my friend who is unaware of my quest.

I would like to be able to give him the details on when & where the ship was built, tonnage, any details of the engines and any other relevant details, perhaps including them below a photo of the ship. 
Is this ship still in use today ? 
There does not appear to be much info on the Dukesgarth on the internet regarding specifications, I've been searching a while now unless I'm looking in the wrong place.

Can anyone offer some advice.

Thanks

Killie


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

Killie,
A warm welcome to the site, I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! Give it 24 hours and I am sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around the site. (Thumb)


----------



## Killie

thanks Ray


----------



## Ian

Welcome aboard Killie
as Ray said you will get your answers shortly i garntee enjoy the site and the banter 
Bobby(Glasgow)


----------



## non descript

A warm welcome aboard Killie, enjoy the site and all it has to offer. I'm sure that one of the crew will pop up with all the answers for you, in the meantime Bon Voyage.
Tonga

ps I took the liberty of adding an "s"

also this site may help you:

http://www.wellandcanal.ca/salties/d/dukesgarth/garth.htm


----------



## Fairfield

Maybe thinking of Cory/s DUKESGARTH built at Blyth with sisters Queensgarth, Monksgarth and Knightsgarth for ore trade round various British ports.


----------



## benjidog

A further welcome to SN Killie,

There are a couple of email addresses at the following URL that you may wish to contact to see if they can help you with more information: http://www.merchant-navy.net/D11.html

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello Killie,

Welcome to SN, I hope you enjoy the site.

Is this the ship:

*DUKESGARTH, St Denis Shipping Co. Ltd. (Wm Cory & Son Ltd.), London, 10760gt, completed 9-1961 by Blyth Drydock & Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Blyth. 1976 MICHALIS (Greece), 1980 TAXIARCHIS (Greece), 1984 broken up.*

Rgds


----------



## tanker

Welcome aboard from Italy.
Gp


----------



## jim barnes

Hello Killie..I sailed on the M.V. Dukesgarth between 28/4/1975 to 11/8/1975. As EDH a good ship and crew. she was basically a tramper at the time carrying ore and scrap or what ever she could...I paid off of Portugal flown by helicopter to Faro with a head injury...joined her in Burkenhead...rest of crew paid off couple months later.. met up in Liverpool for a drink. think there could be a picture in gallery, will have to check ?. good luck in your search.

The stamp in my discharge book says "St.Denis Shipping Co.Ltd.India Buildings,Water Street,Liverpool......
.M.V. Dukesgarth. London.OFF No 302735. GRT. 10605.92. NRT. 4581.44. BHP. 4400.
(Thumb)


----------



## Killie

Jim

Does the name John Potts mean anything to you, I think he perhaps left the Dukesgarth before you came aboard.


----------



## Killie

Hugh
That sounds about right weight wise and I know Corey were the owners. Thanks for the rest of the info, it's much appreciated.

Killie


----------



## jim barnes

Killie said:


> Jim
> 
> Does the name John Potts mean anything to you, I think he perhaps left the Dukesgarth before you came aboard.


Sorry not too good on names. every one used nick names, first names or rank


----------



## grahamshamer

*G S Hamer*



Killie said:


> Firstly I do not know much about the jargon regarding shipping so I apologise in advance if I use the wrong terms.
> I'm looking for some info on the Dukesgarth which I believe was a grain carrier etc.
> 
> I have a friend who worked on that ship early to mid 70's who has only one photo (poor quality) of the Dukegarth. I have managed to get 3 photos off the net and made quite good quality prints from them to present to my friend who is unaware of my quest.
> 
> I would like to be able to give him the details on when & where the ship was built, tonnage, any details of the engines and any other relevant details, perhaps including them below a photo of the ship.
> Is this ship still in use today ?
> There does not appear to be much info on the Dukesgarth on the internet regarding specifications, I've been searching a while now unless I'm looking in the wrong place.
> 
> Can anyone offer some advice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Killie


The MV Dukesgarth was an iron ore carrier which I sailed on as a 4th Engieer (1967)


----------



## BillH

grahamshamer said:


> The MV Dukesgarth was an iron ore carrier which I sailed on as a 4th Engieer (1967)


DUKESGARTH ( 1961 - 1976) ore carrier.
O.N. 302785. 10,606g. 4,581n. 15,623d. 510.7 x 70.2 x 28.0 feet.
4-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (670 x 2320mm) 4,400 bhp Doxford type oil engine made by North Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd., Wallsend. 13 kts.

22.7.1960: Keel laid by the Blyth Dry Dock and Ship Building Company Ltd., Blyth, (Yard No.376), for Rea Ltd., (Wm.Cory & Son Ltd., managers), London. 

13.4.1961: Launched for St. Denis Shipping Company Ltd., (same managers), London. 

16.9.1961: Completed. 

1974: Ocean Transport & Trading Company Ltd., Liverpool, appointed as managers. 

1976: Sold to Pothitos Shipping Company S.A., Greece, and renamed MICHALIS. 

1977: E.Pothitos & E.Koutsofios, appointed as managers. 

1980: Sold to Taxiarchis Shipping Enterprises Maritime Company, (same managers), and renamed TAXIARCHIS. 

1981: Koutsofios Shipping S.A., appointed as managers. 

1984: Sold to Eva Shipping Company, Malta, (same managers). 

18.4.1984: Arrived at Alang for demolition.


----------



## pladecalvo

Killie said:


> Firstly I do not know much about the jargon regarding shipping so I apologise in advance if I use the wrong terms.
> I'm looking for some info on the Dukesgarth which I believe was a grain carrier etc.
> 
> I have a friend who worked on that ship early to mid 70's who has only one photo (poor quality) of the Dukegarth. I have managed to get 3 photos off the net and made quite good quality prints from them to present to my friend who is unaware of my quest.
> 
> I would like to be able to give him the details on when & where the ship was built, tonnage, any details of the engines and any other relevant details, perhaps including them below a photo of the ship.
> Is this ship still in use today ?
> There does not appear to be much info on the Dukesgarth on the internet regarding specifications, I've been searching a while now unless I'm looking in the wrong place.
> 
> Can anyone offer some advice.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Killie


She was an ore carrier. She was my first ship. Sailed out of Newport to Vitoria, Brazil and back to Birkenhead.


----------

